# The Iverson/kenny Thomas Show. Who Saw It?



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Damn, What a game.

Kenny Thomas was just sick. He was a rebound animal, cleaning up the trash under the basket.

AI Silenced the Mcgrady MVP Chants.

Who saw this game? It was a good 1. Who thinks AI could make a late push for MVP? He has played exceptional since the AS Break.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*whew*

That was awesome. AI simply took over! PLus Kenny Thomas dominating like never before seen in a sixers uni. 

The suffocating defense of the 76ers was amazing. 

For a minute I thought TMAC was unstoppable (I still think he is) but I soon forgot when I saw AI just erupt 

I was thinking about the MVP race and him , not that I dont consider him my MVP but I dont think he will win it, I think KG deserves it, but AI is the mvp of the day.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Yes, it was a fun game to watch! Of course, I love both Iverson (42 points) & Tmac (39 points) and they didn't disappoint, but too bad Gooden is a rook and Garrity is no match for anybody, much less Kenny Thomas (24 points and what, 20 rebounds? YIKES!). Iverson sure has a lot of help in the paint, doesn't he?


----------



## PacerStyle272 (Mar 30, 2003)

ehhh it was ok


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Its better*

when its the Mashburn show. That guy is 2 underrated.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AI's shooting % has been close to .500 since the AS break. Thats a heck of an improvement.

Magic were outrebounded by 23 in this game. And the sixers aren't even a good rebounding team. Not a good sign if u r the Magic, especially with Gooden coming back. They have gotten outrebounded by atleast 15 boards in their past 3 games, and now they have the texas triangle coming up. Brutal.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Too bad Tmac's mates looked scared as hell at the end of the game. Looked like they were playing hot potatoe with the ball. 

Tmac was awesome despite looking like there was something physically bothering him all game. Iverson was huge in overtime.

I think this loss hurts Tmac's MVP push bigtime, although the game really wasnt his fault. 39 points and one assist shy of triple-double, cant ask for much more than that.

Terrible call on Darrel Armstrong near the end of the game. Horrible call.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> AI's shooting % has been close to .500 since the AS break. Thats a heck of an improvement.
> 
> Magic were outrebounded by 23 in this game. And the sixers aren't even a good rebounding team. Not a good sign if u r the Magic, especially with Gooden coming back. They have gotten outrebounded by atleast 15 boards in their past 3 games, and now they have the texas triangle coming up. Brutal.


Gooden clearly didnt look to be 100%. And Shawn Kemp was horrid in this game.

Thank God Steven Hunter had the game of his career so far.

I believe Garrity really is the worst defending and rebounding PF in the league. Hell, this team might be the worst rebounding team ever. It is sad that Kenny Thomas grabs 20 rebounds.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

*What about KT?*

What do the philly fans think of KT?
I like kenny when he was here with the rockets, i would like to know how he played there since the trade?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*.....*

Well if he plays consistently like he has in the lst 4 I loveh im, but he always has given decent numbers, much like a smaller PJ Brown.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: .....*

Great games by both teams and KT really showed me something last night


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: What about KT?*



> Originally posted by <b>fryjol</b>!
> What do the philly fans think of KT?
> I like kenny when he was here with the rockets, i would like to know how he played there since the trade?


I've liked him from the first I saw KT, too. His play reminds me of Clarence Weatherspoon, solid & tenacious. A great team defender and rebounder, along with that tenacity.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

what happened to KVH?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> what happened to KVH?


Hes still been playing OK


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Hes still been playing OK



That is cool i saw his minutes last game were pretty low...it seems kind of like the Nets last year. Thomas and Martin are both tweeners and Kvh is kind of a liability on d. You never really Know who you PF or SF are.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> what happened to KVH?


He banged up his wrist in a recent game. That reduced his minutes yesterday along with him not being a good matchup for Mcgrady. Other then that hes been awesome as of late.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*hmm*

Kenny is a hardworker, correct much like Spoon.

As far as KVH, he always seems to be benched in the 4th.

I have watched numerous games when he is playing great, and will not play in the end when they need him most...


I hate to say it, But White Guys always get bad reps here. Brown NEVER NEVER let Harpring shoot, and Look at him now.

I am the biggest Harpring fan. I knew he had the game, Brown wouldnt give him the shot. Its similar with Van Horn.


----------



## HottestoftheHot (Apr 6, 2003)

*Iverson got this yall*

 yall know he got this just wait and see that's my honey fa sho


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: hmm*



> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Kenny is a hardworker, correct much like Spoon.
> 
> As far as KVH, he always seems to be benched in the 4th.
> ...


Van Horn is averaging 16 and 8.

Those are very solid numbers. He's the second scoring option on the team. 

I don't think comparing him to Harpring just because they're white is right. Van Horn was a proven scorer before he came to Philly; Harpring wasn't.


----------

